# twin engines



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how much would it cost to twin engine a sentra? two ga16des with two turbos and akll that stuff
hmmmm this would be very interesting to say the least


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

a lot.

they had that one car in SCC that had twin engine....


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

I saw a clip a while back on the Nascar Cha... sorry, I mean the Speed Channel on a dual-engined Tiburon. Thing did the quarter in something ridiculous like 11 seconds (someone will correct me, I know I'm slightly off). Anyways, back to your question. It would cost a lot to fab it all up I'm sure. Don't have a clue on the cost... but I am not sure why someone would do this except if they had too much money to play with. You might end up having to make it AWD to support each motor, but I could be wrong. Why not jus strap 2 DET's in a B13 Sentra "E" and give the quarter-mile a shot?


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

wow, i posted this like a mite ago! hmm, wpouldnt it be that the one in the frront powers the front wheels and the oone in the bacl powers rear wheels?(if i used the same ga16de engine?)


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

sentra94xe said:


> *Why not jus strap 2 DET's in a B13 Sentra "E" and give the quarter-mile a shot?  *


That would be way crazy. If anyone completed that task i would stop and crap my pants on the spot.


----------

